# Comment agrandir définitivement la taille de police sur un macbook ?



## bobob2 (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un macbook 13' donc avec un écran assez petit avec Léopard et je voudrais agrandir définitivement tous les caractères lorsque je vais sur internet et même en général sur mon ordi. Lorsque je vais sur Firefox, je peux agrandir mais juste pour la fois où je l'ouvre, dès que je quitte et je remets en route Firefox, il faut recommencer l'agrandissment des lelttres. Comment faire pour que cela soir enregistré par défaut ?

Et n'y a t-il pas un endroit pour agrandir tout l'écran, changer la résolution en fait ???

Merci beaucoup !

Ayez pitié pour mes pauvres yeux !!!!


----------



## bobob2 (4 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben ça y est j'ai réussi tout seul !

Sauf la barre en haut du bureau où il y a écrit Finder, Fichier, Edition que j'aimerais un peu plus gros.
Je dois vraiment avoir des problème de vue !
Si quelqu'un a une idée ????

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ntx (4 Janvier 2008)

bobob2 a dit:


> Ayez pitié pour mes pauvres yeux !!!!


C'est peut être un peu tard pour te le dire mais quand on tient à ses yeux on ne travaille pas sur un écran de 13" avec une telle résolution. Et comme un écran LCD est floue hors de sa résolution native, ce qui à la longue n'est pas bon non plus ... et bien on branche un écran externe de taille suffisante pour ne pas finir avec des grosses lunettes sur le nez :rateau: Et ce n'est pas dit à la légère


----------



## bobob2 (5 Janvier 2008)

C'est curieux comme forum, à chaque fois on a des reproches parce que soit on ne sait pas, soit on fait pas ce qu'il faut. ça sert à rien ce genre de forum si les gens sont toujorus en train de se critiquer !      
Si j'ai acheté cet ordi c'est évidemment car j'avais mes raisons. Si o ne peut pas changer la taille des caractère sur mac c'est bien lamentable je trouve !!!!


----------



## twinworld (5 Janvier 2008)

ICI, un intervenant dit :


> 1) Dans le menu Pomme, en haut à gauche, trouves les préférences systèmes --> Moniteurs, tu peux régler la résolution. Si aucune résolution ne te convient, c'est peut être qu'il faut télécharger le dernier pilote qui correspond à la carte graphique de ton Mac (si c'est ATI, aller sur le site d'ATI).
> 2) Toujours dans les préférences systèmes, tu as aussi "Acces Universel", qui permet aux personnes qui ont du mal à voir de ZOOMER, ou DEZOOMER.
> Edit: 3) Quand tu es dans une fenêtre, par exemple Safari, tu peux aussi faire un zoom en appuyant simultanément sur Pomme et +


J'ai modifié la résolution de l'affichage et le texte dans la barre du Finder apparaît plus gros.


----------



## bobob2 (5 Janvier 2008)

Ah ! Enfin une vraie réponse intéressante !!!

ça fonctionne impec !

Bye !


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2008)

bobob2 a dit:


> Ah ! Enfin une vraie réponse intéressante !!!


Avec un bémol, car comme je l'ai déjà précisé le changement de résolution sur un écran LCD va rendre l'image floue.  Tout comme le zoom  Un écran 13" restera un écran de 13" :rateau:


----------



## apenspel (6 Janvier 2008)

C'est bizarre tout de même que comme partout sur Terre, on est toujours le con de quelqu'un d'autre, comme on trouve toujours quelqu'un a râler malgré que le but était de l'aider, comme certains se trouvent tellement parfait qu'ils ne tolèrent pas que quelqu'un ose une critique.

Vive ma raison !


----------



## Didlamb (16 Avril 2015)

La solution parfaite est :
Préférence système / Moniteur /puis cliquez sur « polices plus grandes ». Et tout d'un coup tout est plus grand! Magique


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2015)

Didlamb a dit:


> La solution parfaite est :
> Préférence système / Moniteur /puis cliquez sur « polices plus grandes ». Et tout d'un coup tout est plus grand! Magique


Depuis 2008 ils ont surement trouvé.


----------

